
Show HN: Free personal status page for remote work - markthethomas
https://isbusy.app
======
markthethomas
Hey all!

I put this together in some spare time over the past few weeks. I'm a senior
software engineer who's recently switched to permanently-remote work due to
Covid-19. It's been a bit of an adjustment for me and my family, too, so I
wanted to make some tools to make it a little easier for everyone. I often
find it hard for my family to know if I am busy, "busy", or "please please
don't interrupt" busy. isBusy solves that by unifying all your work and
personal calendars and presenting an easy to understand status page.

I hope this makes working from home a little easier for everyone! Let me know
what you think or if there are things I can improve!

